# Avast does not update



## insaneYLN (Feb 25, 2011)

I am using Avast Free Antivirus 5 on my system & it is set to update automatically.
About 10 minutes ago, the red-alert box popped up saying that the last attempt to update was unsuccessful.

When i tried to update it manually, i get this message displayed under Update (under Maintenance) -

"Last encountered error:Invalid file signature.Setup will terminate."
Total time: 11s

It also says (after the above failed update attempt) -
"Your virus definitions are out of date! Latest virus definitions: 110224-1"


What could be the problem?


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 25, 2011)

Download offline update file here-

Download avast! Antivirus Update


then install!


----------



## ico (Feb 25, 2011)

A simple solution would be upgrading to Avast 6.


----------



## thetechfreak (Feb 25, 2011)

@ico 59 mb! Its huge.

Incase the op wants to upgrade. Get it here-
Download Avast! Free Antivirus 6.0.1000 - FileHippo.com


----------



## insaneYLN (Feb 26, 2011)

Avast automatically updated the engine & virus definitions from 110224-0 to 110224-1 at around 11:00 (IST)

But, when it tried to update to the new, latest definitions, some few hours ago, the same dreaded error - "Last encountered error:Invalid file signature.Setup will terminate" appeared.

Now it says - "Your virus definitions are out of date! Latest virus definitions: 110225-0".

My concern is, will this keep happening for every new update of virus definitions.


What could be going wrong with the update procedure? Is there a remedy for this issue other than upgrading to the latest version of the program (Avast 6)? 

I am very comfortable using Avast Free Antivirus 5


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 26, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> @ico 59 mb! Its huge.



it is not. Avast! Free Edition 6.0.1000: Size: 47.8 MB

the one you included comes with all possible language. so until you are interested in learning those, the link i gave will be better.



insaneYLN said:


> Avast automatically updated the engine & virus definitions from 110224-0 to 110224-1 at around 11:00 (IST)
> 
> But, when it tried to update to the new, latest definitions, some few hours ago, the same dreaded error - "Last encountered error:Invalid file signature.Setup will terminate" appeared.
> 
> ...



update to Avast 6 & check. no use running a old version when new version is out already.


----------



## insaneYLN (May 8, 2011)

Forgive me Friends for not paying heed to your valuable suggestions & upgrading to Avast 6 till now. 
But, i will soon do so, waiting for my current registration to expire. 

The dreaded red-alert box has started appearing again. Updates have continued to fail since 6th May 2011.
My current "Update engine and virus definitions" statistics read as follows -
Current version : 110505-1
Release date : 5/5/2011 8:47:07PM

The latest virus definitions are 110508-0

May i ask what is the cause of this problem? Could not find relevant information on Avast's website (forum).


----------



## modder (May 9, 2011)

^Try this:
Avast UI>Settings>Updates>Proxy settings (expand)> Select 'Direct connection'


----------

